# "Ninja patrols streets of Yeovil"



## Razor (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-14689055

"Martial arts expert and father-of-two Ken Andre, 33, also known as Shadow, has been monitoring the streets of the Somerset town for the past six years."

Don't really know what to make of this guy...I'd be interested to know which martial art he is an "expert" in that encourages him to walk around dressed as a ninja trying to help people (and swans) from random yobs.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 28, 2011)

Honestly, you really don't want to know.... All I'll say is that with martialtalk's fraudbusting rules, he's not the best topic, especially if I'm to add anything else. A fair few threads elsewhere, though.


----------



## granfire (Aug 28, 2011)

........


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zummerset, that be where the cyder from. Nothing needs to be added lol, Scrumpy is lethal, can make people think they can fly, wicked hangovers too!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

How on earth does he not get arrested for carrying a blade?  Even if it's a 'toy' one, it looks enough like a sword for a copper to ask a question or two in these times of high tension I reckon!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> How on earth does he not get arrested for carrying a blade? Even if it's a 'toy' one, it looks enough like a sword for a copper to ask a question or two in these times of high tension I reckon!



I bet he only carried that for the news crew, I can't see him carrying it any other time. I suspect that by the time he had it in his hand whatever was going on would have finished, I doubt he's that good otherwise why would he want the publicity lol! However with all those sailors from nearby Yeovilton I'd be careful if I were him, they are always up for a good laugh and that well could be him, he'd look good atop the flagpole on camp there!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!

Aye, I thought of that (the not carrying the sword ordinarily) after I'd posted :nods in agreement:.


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds vaguely similar to the phenomenon of the Mall Ninja, i.e. the sort of bugger that shares one or all of the following characteristics: 



> The Mall Ninja is easily distinguished by an abundance of tactical  gear, such as fatigues, a thigh holster (with, of course, a Glock),  combat boots, bandolier and other accouterments that youd usually only  see on a SWAT operative. Median age is usually 19-25, and they tend to  boast about their various exploits with certain Special Forces units,  all of which theyre too young and idiotic to have joined (real Special  Forces types dont brag). They typically have opinions on _everything_, regardless of expertise, they are uniformly poor shots, and they tend to exhibit a frightening lack of safety training.



Apologies for the potential thread hijack this might constitute. This link is more rantings of an internet phenom, Gecko45, who constitutes the quintessential Mall Ninja.

Anyway, to get back on topic, I think it to be quite fascinating that someone patrols their neighborhood in a ninja fashion. I do wonder if he is aware of the fact that ninjas of feudal Japan did not 'patrol' nor did they go about wearing their black kit, because that is what in Army parlance we call 'skylining', i.e. compromising oneself. I do think this guy's heart is in the right place, however.


----------



## Razor (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately that is the view of the "ninja" most people have these days! He would be far less conspicuous if he just walked around in normal clothes, and probably better placed to help people.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I bet he only carried that for the news crew, I can't see him carrying it any other time. I suspect that by the time he had it in his hand whatever was going on would have finished, I doubt he's that good otherwise why would he want the publicity lol! However with all those sailors from nearby Yeovilton I'd be careful if I were him, they are always up for a good laugh and that well could be him, he'd look good atop the flagpole on camp there!



I'd actually bet against that.

I was trying to avoid the potential fraudbusting rules here, and shall try to do my best to dance around them, but be warned, it won't be easy. For reference, Ken Andre's site is found here: http://www.tengujutsu.com/

Ken is an odd one, frankly. His story has changed a number of times, even in the last year or so, going from claiming that "Tengujutsu" is his own creation, based on his military career and training (seemingly more TKD than anything else), he has claimed a connection to the Bujinkan, and then claimed that there is no connection at all, he has claimed that he inherited Tengujutsu from a teacher who taught him for 17 years, then the claim changed to having been taught for 2 years... the current version of the site features a smaller history than it used to, and some of the more bizarre costumes (one with rubber spikes sticking out in all directions, with the caption "Martial Arts with Sting!" leaps frustratingly to mind....), but the odd "teachings" remain. There is doubt as to exactly what his military training was, most pictures that he has put up are seemingly out of place (odd use of equipment, for instance), and pictures of him in his late teens/early 20's with Chinese weaponry training by himself... which is apparently evidence of his military career(?).

In short, Ken has no background in anything legit to do with Ninjutsu, has a very troubled history in terms of credibility. Add to that the constant "startled bunny" look he has leads me to believe that there may be some more pressing issues at play, as well as some of his behaviours exhibited on his clips.

Ken is a delusional individual who genuinely believes everything he says. When he does out, he gets fully kitted up as you see in the video, as it genuinely makes sense to him. "News" reports such as the above do little more than give a cheap laugh to those watching them while simultaneously feeding and validating the delusions and beliefs that Ken has. Frankly, he should be stopped before he gets stabbed or shot, and doesn't come home to his kids. I see nothing positive in giving him this form of attention.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have colleagues at RNAS Yeovilton, the naval airstation by Yeovil. I'll have to have a chat with one of them. They have an excellent working relationship with their civvie counterparts. 
Apropos nothing of course. To keep in line with all board rules you understand.


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I have colleagues at RNAS Yeovilton, the naval airstation by Yeovil. I'll have to have a chat with one of them. They have an excellent working relationship with their civvie counterparts.
> Apropos nothing of course. To keep in line with all board rules you understand.



have you been talking with elder?!

(soooo, if said Ninja is found flying from a flag pole near by, your navy mates would have absolutely NOTHING to do with it, right?!)


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> have you been talking with elder?!
> 
> (soooo, if said Ninja is found flying from a flag pole near by, your navy mates would have absolutely NOTHING to do with it, right?!)



Ah these aren't Navy mates, they are colleagues in the job. though you don't want to mess with the navy guys lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VslIuK-bAHg&feature=related


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ah these aren't Navy mates, they are colleagues in the job. though you don't want to mess with the navy guys lol!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VslIuK-bAHg&feature=related



LOL, that was interesting!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, that was interesting!



You have to bear in mind our Navy was formed in the 9th century so it's had a lot of time to pick up interesting customs and habits so a passing 'ninjer' will be grist to their mill as it were!


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> You have to bear in mind our Navy was formed in the 9th century so it's had a lot of time to pick up interesting customs and habits so a passing 'ninjer' will be grist to their mill as it were!



LOL, Ninjer....are you from Alabama?! :lfao:


----------



## David43515 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to think that the local police must have a soft spot for this guy. I wonder how often they get calls about someone suspitious lurking around and then say "Oh, don`t worry. That`s just so-and-so".

Reminds me of that episode of "married with Children" where they meet a serial killer while on vacation in Florida.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm still not convinced he goes out that much and does what he says he does so he may be flying under the local police's radar.


----------

